# CastNets



## xXOnyxXx (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey all .. what brand castnet do you use ?? for 25 years i have been using basspro nylon cast nets with great luck ... they usually last me a season or 2 ... but ... BUT. ... the last 2 nets have been junk!, they have came apart at the seam where its tied together with the 1st load of shad .... ARRGGGGG thats no good!! opinions please guys .... i am looking for a quality castnet no wally world stuff .....


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jul 1, 2015)

thinking a west coast or calusa any opinions? i know ya guys gotta be using live bait, don't yaz?


----------



## ggoldy (Jul 1, 2015)

I've really had good luck with Walmarts. Can't beat the price. I'm always very careful where I throw. I made a 10 footer(diameter) 20 years ago from braided nylon. Still usable and I enjoyed making it, but a 20' just catches more bait. If you need a winter project think about making your own. Start with a landing net. You may not want to endure the finger pain LOL I think I used 'Netcraft' for the supplies and walmart for the bandaids :lol:


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Jul 2, 2015)

i picked up a wally world mono net to run a few weeks till my new Tim Wade net gets here ... price was good for a custom net, $130 for a 7 footer. 

https://blackdogbait.com/shop/tim-wade-cast-net/


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 8, 2015)

They just don't make stuff like they used to. :| 

I was using Betts cast nets, but even at their price, and being advertised as the best net.....they suck. Main problem I have with them is the swivel corroding and failing, despite the net being rinsed with fresh water before storage. I've lost 2 of them while shrimp baiting. That's a PITA, when you drive 20 miles by vehicle, then another 10 by boat, put out all the poles, put out all the bait, and then this kind of thing happens. This is why I carry an extra net (or two) when I go shrimp baiting. Also why I don't bother spending the extra money on something that doesn't last any longer than cheaper brands.


----------



## billyjoebigdaddy (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh wow. You all are talking about 10 and 20 foot nets. I got a el cheapo 3 footer and having trouble making it open all the way when cast. I wanted a small one so I could throw it in a seated position from my flat bottom. Not real stable when I stand. Any suggestions?


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 2, 2016)

i had a walmart brand for years! used it in some pretty rough spots. go on youtube to figure out how to throw one. with the small one i had problems with throwing it to hard with too much "spin" it was wrapping back around itself.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 2, 2016)

I use Betts Old Salt.


----------



## Fishfreek (Mar 12, 2016)

I buy mine locally made. An awesome hippie guy from beach side. He is expensive but makes an awesome net. Any size holes.


----------

